# Need a little direction on a Brushless set up



## longballlumber (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Gang,

I am getting back in to racing, just for the winter. I mainly run Fast Electric boats during the summer months, but wanted something to run in the winter. I am going to racing an SC10 on a carpet off road course at my local track. We are limited to a 13.5 brushless set up. 

Can someone recommend a controller and motor set up? Am I better off buying the GTB (1710) controller, then picking up a different brand motor or should I just buy the Havoc Pro Brushless system (3134)? There are so many choices, but I am not sure what I need to buy.

Thanks


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

what scale are you racing?

a lot of ppl around me are running the tenkin rs and rs pro. im running a ezrun esc and motor. its all depinds on what you want to spend. you can pick up a ezrun 13.5 brushless set up for a 1/10 for about 105.99 with free shipping on ebay. 

i got a 5.5 in my off raod car and i have ran it hard and its still going strong. fan went out last week on the esc but it did not help when the car lands face down rolled a few times, had it for about 2 years now.

its all up to you, just remember that you need an off raod not on raod if you get the a ezrun set up the esc are progamed deffent.

all so suggest if you are able to run them run lipo i have seen more power come out of the motor and esc. then again lipos do that in gen i know my 5.5 hates everything esle but lipos


----------



## longballlumber (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks for the reply,

I am trying to get something from the LHS rather than buying from over seas. I notice on the system you suggested that it's not sensored. 

I am just having a hard time figuring out what which one is the best performance for the money....

Thanks
Mike


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

You can probably get by with the havoc system. Novak motors are good, as well as others. The real thing is finding the right gear.

I prefer either the LRP speedos or the tekin rs. More adjustability.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I would suggest one of the the new Novak Ballistic Brushless motors as they are totally rebuildable. You can also replace the sensor harness. I have always had good luck with the Novak ESCs but Tekin makes a great product. I like sensored because they are smoother in applying the power but that is my opinion and others will undoubtedly disagree.

It also makes sense to deal with someone that the LHS supports.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

i have only "played" with senserless motors. so cant go one way or the other. i just know that is more wires to dill with. i got to play with the tekin rs esc in a friends car and i got full contorl over programing have haft to say i like it more then other cars i have play with when i got to set the programing up my self.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I have run a Novak XBR, GTB, and Havoc and didn't have any issues with any of them. The new Novak, named Kinetic-I believe; is due out soon and will be fully programable and the playing field will be closer again. In my past experience sensorless motors run hotter than sensored. They also cog more often. This sometimes depends on how the motors are being used.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

that and your radio have a big part in it. had to switch form AM to FM but have ran fine with both but with AM the senerless will clog if you go full speed right out the gate.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I never ran AM so that is good to know.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

shintastrife said:


> that and your radio have a big part in it. had to switch form AM to FM but have ran fine with both but with AM the senerless will clog if you go full speed right out the gate.


At the risk of offending someone, the post above should have had a disclaimer:
"The opinions expressed here do not necessarily reflect those of HobbyTalk or Hankster, or reflect any known laws of physics or electronic principles."

The cogging issue is entirely between the motor and ESC, the radio type (if properly functioning) shouldn't matter one bit, unless (maybe) the ESC's switching frequency is too high. Some brands let you choose a higher switching freq. for use with 2.4GHz radios.


----------



## ALeeBuck (Oct 1, 2009)

I would like to know the diff between brands of motors. Basically I run VTA (17.5), oval car/truck (13.5/17.5), and looking into world GT (10.5).

I would like to know the diff between brands. Who runs the most torque, rpm, and so forth. My hobby shop sells multiple brands, but I own the following: Tekin, Trinity, Orion, Losi, & Fantom.

How do I find out this info? Any help would be great.


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

I put a Castle Mamba Max4600kv in my SC10, and as with my 1/8 scale Castle Monster Max I have no cogging. This set up is probably too much power especially for off road carpet but the Casle products have been problem free for me. Also I am not sure if the 4600kv is allowed in a 13.5 class.


----------



## littlephoenix (Nov 9, 2009)

hey, check this out for some brushless help


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

Bob Imbrigotta said:


> I put a Castle Mamba Max4600kv in my SC10, and as with my 1/8 scale Castle Monster Max I have no cogging. This set up is probably too much power especially for off road carpet but the Casle products have been problem free for me. Also I am not sure if the 4600kv is allowed in a 13.5 class.


 no its not allowed, and i would not buy castle mamba system!! junk!!!! i have had 2 of them and the dump made me pay to get rid of them...lol. this guy must have got the only good one, i use novak now, and have had no problems, i did a few years ago, but thnk novak stepped it up alittle


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

I have 3 Castle set ups; 2 in 1/10 and the 1/8 converted buggy. No problems at all. I was running a 7700kv in a T4 and the power on a large outdoor track was unbelieveable. I have nothing to compare to my, local Hobby shop recommended the Castle system and I was pleased with it from the start. All have been mantainence free. I think Castle should give me something for all my endorsements! HA HA


----------

